
Hands-on Docker for Raspberry Pi – everything you need for your project - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/hands-on-docker-raspberrypi/
======
moondev
Nice guide. Could also save some steps by flashing hypriot at the start

~~~
alexellisuk
I guess I'm aiming this content at people who are already comfortable with
Raspbian and the Pi. Until recently it was probably the go-to option because
building Docker was a pain, but with curl |sh giving you Docker in a couple of
minutes I guess it's more of a moot point

